

Is this some sort of private Twitter? online diary? - gdltec
http://www.foreverbit.com/

======
gdltec
Ok, it seems to be an online journal, in this world where everyone likes to
share everything... I think I'll give it a try...

------
tsahyt
How is this different from say, having text files as a journal? Except for
data being in the cloud obviously.

~~~
gdltec
I guess that is what it is... the data is in the cloud accessible from
anywhere, and it looks like you can download all the data you enter at anytime
as well.

~~~
tsahyt
Being a geek this isn't too useful for me then. Say I want to keep a private
journal that is accessible from anywhere I'd just keep it on my server and
rsync it with the devices I want to view/edit it on... or probably just create
a git repo for it on the server.

It might be interesting for the average user though!

